
Turing created computers to decypher German U-boat codes.  Why deny encryption? - studentrob
Cypher and encryption methods are certainly not the same thing, but they are related.<p>It strikes me as odd that today, after roughly 65 years of existence, some of our civil servants are in denial about one of the core concepts that saved lives and contributed to victory during World War II.<p>As technologists, we&#x27;ve always known encrypted communications were possible.  We didn&#x27;t know when.  A combination of a) fast, wireless internet, b) everyone having interface devices in their pockets, and c) math have enabled encrypted communications.<p>On the other hand, the layperson, particularly those in law enforcement who are blinded by their desire to catch criminals, is only just now beginning to understand encryption.<p>They are misrepresenting the facts of the situation because they do not understand something so fundamental to computers that it is directly related to the reason computers exist. Obama, the executive branch, and law enforcement have a lot of catching up to do.
======
orionblastar
The Polish developed some machines to break encryption as well. Turing worked
in a team and people tend to forget that.
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-
news/11229240/T...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-
news/11229240/The-Imitation-Game-who-were-the-real-Bletchley-Park-
codebreakers.html)

To be honest they kept it a secret. I bought a painting of the timeline of
computers from an estate sale from the dawn of history to 1970 and the people
in computers and they don't even mention Turing and the team he worked with.
Even if he did a lot of work in the 1950s, he isn't mentioned. The British
government kept his work a secret.

So because it was kept a secret the public did not know about encryption and
code breaking that encryption using computers until much later.

A lot of government employees aren't tech savvy nor are politicians or
leaders. They might never heard of Turing. If they did read a history book on
computers it might be old and not mention Turing and encryption.

It is up to use to educate them and remind them that encryption is important
to keep our data safe and that a backdoor in encryption means weak encryption.

Of course Snowden claims that the Patriot Act and Prism were made to collect
data via domestic spying, and used for politics and power and control. They
see encryption as a threat to their power and want to eliminate it.

~~~
fiftyacorn
The reason the Polish contribution did not receive the coverage it deserved
was the Cold War. This probably protected the Polish codebreakers too as they
were still living in communist Poland

I should add that I was recently at an enigma exhibition at the flight museum
near Edinburgh, Scotland, and the first display was about the Polish
contribution

